# day off!!! goin' shopping :)



## iiifugaziii (Feb 20, 2007)

holas. 
i'm goin shoppin today with my mom. i'm excited!! so here's my friggidy face!!

photo finish primer by smashbox 
studio fix fluid w/ loose powder on top
Dame blush w/ pink opal pigment as highlight
Pink freeze lipstick
omega (with damp brush) in brows.

eyes:
paint/ccb as bases
highlight: whistle eyeshadow w/ pink opal pigment on top
crease: mink pink all across, haux on top, and carbon in the corners and a little bit on the lid.
lid: aquadisiac and carbon
below liner: fluidline in waterline. aquadisiac and "jealous jordana" eyeshadow by thebalm 
(and some cheapy lashes that look like fluttery number 7's to top it all off)


----------



## Shimmer (Feb 20, 2007)

Damn that looks good!


----------



## hyperRealGurl (Feb 20, 2007)

Flawless..... its really nice to see u posting ur pics again


----------



## *Luna* (Feb 20, 2007)

That is HAWT! I think this may just be the inspiration I've needed... I've been stuck in a rut the past few days. I love this!


----------



## sassygirl224 (Feb 20, 2007)

beautiful, it looks so hot!


----------



## readyformycloseup (Feb 20, 2007)

Flawless!!! Ahh I love this


----------



## tadzio79 (Feb 20, 2007)

Ooh i love it!


----------



## XsMom21 (Feb 20, 2007)

So so hot. I love your sleeve... I want a sleeve on my calf soo bad.


----------



## BlahWah (Feb 20, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Shimmer* 

 
_Damn that looks good!_

 





 Took the words right out of my mouth (fingers?). The Carbon and Aquadisiac pairing is absolutely gorgeous!


----------



## Dreamergirl3 (Feb 20, 2007)

frickin' HOT! you look amazing!


----------



## IslandGirl77 (Feb 20, 2007)

You've got skillz!


----------



## mzcelaneous (Feb 20, 2007)

Aw, you are gorgeous! Love the ink as well


----------



## MsCuppyCakes (Feb 20, 2007)

Very pretty!


----------



## Nikki0211 (Feb 20, 2007)

Wow...that looks gorgeous. Seriously, I love it!


----------



## stevoulina (Feb 20, 2007)

Wow!!!!!!!


----------



## Krasevayadancer (Feb 20, 2007)

Your makeup looks absolutely amazing! LOVE it!!!


----------



## Fairybelle (Feb 20, 2007)

HOT...HOT...HOT...
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




HOT Perfection, girl!!! Great job!


----------



## d_flawless (Feb 20, 2007)

this is the most gorgeous look i've seen on you!


----------



## Caderas (Feb 20, 2007)

jesus, that is wonderful!  thanks for sharing.  whoa, and do you have any pictures of your sleeve (i'm taking it)?


----------



## Simi (Feb 21, 2007)

Wow...... very beautiful 
absolutely gorgeous


----------



## RobinG (Feb 21, 2007)

Damn looks great. I also like the sleeve.


----------



## Holly (Feb 21, 2007)

Pretty!


----------



## ~LadyLocks~ (Feb 21, 2007)

Gorgeous


----------



## Renee (Feb 21, 2007)

I love it! Which CCB did you use?


----------



## saniyairshad (Feb 21, 2007)

u look absolutely gorgeous...ur skin is flawless and ur MU is rocking I esp love ur blending...tut please?


----------



## labwom (Feb 21, 2007)

Love it. Your maekup always looks good. I would love to see you do a tutorial!


----------



## iiifugaziii (Feb 21, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Renee* 

 
_I love it! Which CCB did you use?_

 
i put untitled paint all over my lid and crease and then after about a minute i put a little bit of pearl ccb all over up to the brow.


----------



## -*jeje*- (Feb 21, 2007)

wonderful!


----------



## amelia.jayde (Feb 21, 2007)

omg i absolutely love it. <333


----------



## Esperanza (Feb 21, 2007)

That's really beautiful, your blending is perfect!


----------



## msmack (Feb 21, 2007)

pretty!


----------



## Jayne (Feb 21, 2007)

ever so perfect


----------



## Juneplum (Feb 22, 2007)

beautiful!!!! (as usual 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




)


----------



## milamonster (Feb 22, 2007)

beautiful!


----------



## slvrlips (Feb 22, 2007)

very pretty & flawless


----------



## Chloe2277 (Feb 22, 2007)

Love it!


----------



## kileencheng (Feb 22, 2007)

your FOTDs have made me want to go out and get some CCBs!  i want my browbone to have that gleam too!


----------



## aligirl (Feb 22, 2007)

Amazing as always..Wish you'd do some tutorials;D


 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *iiifugaziii* 

 
_holas. 
i'm goin shoppin today with my mom. i'm excited!! so here's my friggidy face!!

photo finish primer by smashbox 
studio fix fluid w/ loose powder on top
Dame blush w/ pink opal pigment as highlight
Pink freeze lipstick
omega (with damp brush) in brows.

eyes:
paint/ccb as bases
highlight: whistle eyeshadow w/ pink opal pigment on top
crease: mink pink all across, haux on top, and carbon in the corners and a little bit on the lid.
lid: aquadisiac and carbon
below liner: fluidline in waterline. aquadisiac and "jealous jordana" eyeshadow by thebalm 
(and some cheapy lashes that look like fluttery number 7's to top it all off) 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	















_


----------



## veilchen (Feb 22, 2007)

That's an awesome look!


----------



## Darleene (Feb 22, 2007)

OMG.. thats perfect!
I`ll put it on my "inspiration" list


----------



## Kels823 (Feb 22, 2007)

This is d-shiznit....


----------



## Showgirl (Feb 22, 2007)

the eyemakeup here's absolutely fabulous


----------



## macaddictgirlie (Feb 22, 2007)

Pretty !!


----------



## User49 (Jun 27, 2007)

*I love all your eotd's! You blend so perfectly and the looks as a whole are really pretty! I also LOVE your piercings! I've been toying with the idea of getting my nose or lip pierced, but keep chickening out! Anyway! Love your make up! You've got skills! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			



*


----------



## ty_inspires (Jun 27, 2007)

I love it.


----------



## entipy (Jun 27, 2007)

Another thread I'm glad someone revived. This is wonderful!


----------



## Emmi (Jun 27, 2007)

That's just perfect!! Love it!


----------



## MelodyKat (Jun 27, 2007)

i just love your blending! its sooo hot!


----------



## Eemaan (Jan 8, 2008)

an old fotd i know but this was amazing


----------



## Glitziegal (Jan 8, 2008)

Wow, this is incredible.


----------



## Bonbonroz (Jan 8, 2008)

This is hot!! Love it!!


----------



## Viviana (Jan 8, 2008)

WOW!!!!
Keep doing what your doing girl!


----------



## krk19 (Jan 8, 2008)

Amazing. You should do a tutorial on this one.


----------



## sparklingmuse (Jan 8, 2008)

i love it and i agree and id love to see a tutorial on this too


----------



## Motoko Kusanagi (Jan 8, 2008)

So freaking beautiful!!!!


----------



## tiffdultimate (Jan 8, 2008)

Fantastic blending!


----------



## MACisME (Jan 8, 2008)

this makes me smile =))))


----------



## amethystangel (Jan 8, 2008)

Love your work


----------



## snowkei (Jan 9, 2008)

I always love ur posts!


----------



## frocher (Jan 9, 2008)

Wow, this look is perfect.


----------



## mariecinder (Jan 9, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Shimmer* 

 
_Damn that looks good!_

 
My thoughts exactly!


----------



## Esperansa_b (Jan 10, 2008)

Awesome. LOVE that style.


----------



## Patricia (Jan 10, 2008)

your blending is to die for


----------



## Miss_M (Jan 10, 2008)

Wow, your eyes look amazing !!


----------



## macmama22 (Jan 10, 2008)

Wow, have you ever got some talent! I hope to see a lot more from you!


----------



## moonsugar7 (Jan 10, 2008)

Flawless.


----------



## Kristal (Jan 10, 2008)

WOW!
This look is flawless!


----------



## n3crolust (Jan 10, 2008)

blending looks perfect.


----------



## ashley_v85 (Jan 10, 2008)

Wow. This is absolutely GORGEOUS. I love it.


----------



## chocolategoddes (Jan 10, 2008)

wah wah wee wah! gad to have a borat moment! thats like PERFECT!


----------



## missmacqtr (Jan 10, 2008)

so so pretty!


----------



## Ciara (Jan 10, 2008)

So Hott!!  Flawless and Amazing


----------



## ecberger (Jan 11, 2008)

woww, loveee this
pleeeaseeee make a tut girl!
and what brushes do you use to blenndd?
this looks amazinggg<33


----------

